# Should I change Trans Fluid 95 Altima 238000 miles



## bsmart58 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi, I have a 95 Altima that I have had since it was new with 238000 miles.
I have had the trans fluid changed before, but now I am being told 2 different things.

1.. Don't change it at all anymore

2. Just drain and refill, do not flush.

Also I was told there is no filter to change, is this correct.

Also I have been using 5/30 high mileage oil in the car, there is some valve noise and the guy at Auto Parts said I should run 10/40, the noise is in the top end, which I don't what that is.

Thanks for any help

Beth


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend that it is changed every 30K miles, the factory service interval is 60K. Use Nissan Matic D trans fluid or Dexron III / Mercon as a substitute. It takes 10 qts. and the drain plug should be tightened to 22-29 ft/lbs.
I don't think a flush is required nearly ever if a severe use scenerio is not present, because it takes alot of clutch band material off. If the fluid smells burned or is dirty even after running it for 5 minutes after the fluid change then change it again. There is no filter to service.

The noise on the top end is because the 5w-30 is too thin of a viscosity for an older car. I would recommend going to a 10w-30 or even a 10w-40 and it will quiet down guaranteed. I even ran 20w-50 in the Summer in my 240SX w/ 166K to help keep it quiet.

Troy


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

the reason why people tell you to not change the fluid again is because you can run the risk of causing leaks that the dirt and crap in the fluid have been plugging up. Just a simple fluid change won't harm anything and its really easy to do. Although I noticed when I did the fluid change on my 00 altima that not all of the fluid came out. I was told afterwards to just drain what comes out, run a few thousand miles and do it again, and run a few more and do it again to fully get the bad fluid out. 

I never followed through as I took the pan off to see if I could change the filter (thinking I needed to) To find that the filter isn't replacable (even though they'll sell you one in the kit). So all in all I got the wife mad at me for taking such a long time, stripped a bolt, and got nearly nothing accomplished.... wonderful night. Learn from others mistakes  and good luck


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Darktide said:


> I never followed through as I took the pan off to see if I could change the filter (thinking I needed to) To find that the filter isn't replacable (even though they'll sell you one in the kit). So all in all I got the wife mad at me for taking such a long time, stripped a bolt, and got nearly nothing accomplished.... wonderful night.


Hey Darktide this happens to me all the time. Wives have no mercy.


----------

